
Trying to switch to the functional paradigm - mrmodolo
Reading a lot and trying a new programming style! In the beginning it is quite difficult to deal with immutability https:&#x2F;&#x2F;elm-lang.org&#x2F;.
======
nikonyrh
Are you asking for tips on how to change your way of thinking? I am not
familiar with Elm but remember that in mathematics there are no "assign" or
"return" statements ;) You just evaluate an expression.

------
PeterHK
recursion is your friend :)

i personally liked elixir track on exercism.io

but i started with python did not like the OOP approach (and had difficulties
understanding it - compared to just "in -> fn -> out")

then i learned elixir and later on clojure, so i never got deep into OOP to
begin with and probably not the best person for guidance

